# Negril.com Message Board Forums > South Coast Message Board >  Adventure Vacation

## dickylobster

And now for something completely different. I would love to try this.  :Cool:  Just up the hills by Treasure Beach

----------


## jeannieb

That looks awesome! I would love to do that but...does the person flying have control over the parchute? What if the wind carries you far out?...say...over sea? or into someone's field? It's one of those things that once you are off the ground, you are completly out of control, am I right? Is there a website where we can check out how to sign up for this? I'd like to check into it.  :Smile:

----------


## dickylobster

You learn to be in control. No Problem !

watch a few of the instruction videos



extra
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2sqA...eature=related

----------


## HuskerJohn

K.....o......o.....l!

----------


## Nick

OMG! Check out the music and the parachute at the lower right of the screen in sync at 3:18.

Niceness Dicky

----------

